# New Craigs List SCORE!!



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

As you all know I am a big fan of Craigslist.com. In a post awhile back I told you that I spoke to a gal thru Craigs list that had about $4000 worth of halloween props. Well I just went there and purchased q few of her items. She still has MANY things still boxed in the basement and would bring them out later for me. Here is what I could fit in my Trailblazer...barely...

If I would have had more cash, I would have bought the rest of it!! I post when I get more! Check out the movie below...

Scientist Stand up $40
Evil Butler $40
Grim Reaper 
Cardboard coffing with zombie inside
Floating wizard
Vampire mask
Misc bats, crows and spiders..

Craigs props video by meltdown211 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid211.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid211.photobucket.com/albums/bb258/meltdown211/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@bb258/meltdown211/craigsprops


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

ok, you're officially in the "you suck!" club. awesome score.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

There's never anyone in my area on craigslist with stuff like that! You DO SUCK! Nice haul there guy. Good job!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*I actually felt that I shouldn't post this..*

I thought...people are going to think I am a complete a-hole, jerk...trying to rub noses in it...

I hope no one feels that way, I tried to show my neighbors..they walked away from me....

Your the only ones who give a hoot....

Dr Morbius, keep looking, I go weeks and not find anything, then something just pops up. I HIGHLY suggest, you create a post that says..

HALLOWEEN PROPS WANTED...CASH PAID its exactly what I did, and she had not even posted on Craigs list yet. She waited for me to look first, then she said that she would list stuff on ebay and CL.

People who use Craigs list usually NEED cash fast, so they sell stuff relatively cheap. Even with the statement "CASH PAID" does not mean you pay full price, just that you have cash available. Use different keywords Fog machine, Halloween, props, horror, scary, mannequin, etc. You find different things.

Just trying to celebrate, not trying to be a show off, hope no one took it that way...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL!..Oh Meltdown. We don't think you REALLY suck, we're just envious of your good fortune. I for one am very happy for you.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Thanks Morbius!!*

I appreciate that, I really do. I wish others have the same good fortune I did! I really enjoy this forum and did not want anyone to get a bad taste in their mouth.

I am actually looking on CL in other cities and states to identify opportunities for other members. If I find any Ill post and hopefull someone can get over there to pick up some of these deals.

Dr Morbius, if you can, make that "wanted" post I mentioned above and you may get lucky like I did, I would love to see another member post a CL score!

Thanks again!

Melty


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice Loot Melty!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice score Melty! BTW, when people say "You Suck" here, you actually are being envied for a good job done well.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Except Sickie..he really DOES suck, but that's another story...


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

We love to here when someone here has a major or minor cool score,Craigs list & Freecycle have to be the best for finding the best stuff for free or next to nothing ! I have found great deals & killer finds with Hot Rods & parts.....
i think someone last year on one of these forums found a coffin for next to nothing or free.So even though you suck,as Sickie Ikie said-around here thats a good envie thing ! SHweeeeet score dude!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Except Sickie..he really DOES suck, but that's another story...


You've been watching through my window at night again, Doc? I thought that that paper served against you took care of that?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Uh..I .....


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice Score!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

a-hole jerk!

:^)

Just kidding - we all celebrate each others victories!

Good job.

jerk



just kidding.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

great score!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

edwood saucer said:


> a-hole jerk!
> 
> :^)
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!! AHhhh HAHaHahahahahaHA!

Dr M
(Still laughing)


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

No birds?:finger: You lick... great score! Now that is some haunter love!:zombie:


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Yep...*

I think I am reeeeeally startin to "feel" it....

Edwood killed me on that one...

LMAO...


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Can you just _feel _the love in this group (don't answer that SI!)?

Congrats on a great haul!

You don't suck... at least not that bad really! J/K


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Post like that just inspire me to look harder. Like about a month ago after the post about dumpster diving behind the Halloween stores. I find myself checking them every weekend. Of course I haven't scored yet.


----------



## wintersoldmill (Sep 27, 2007)

Amazing find... I've never used craiglist before. Guess I'll have to see what's on there around here.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Meltdown!
What a find! Again....YOU SUCK!
Which as it's been explained, is actually our sick way of saying 
"Congratulations".......
We do really love it when our fellow haunters find great deals & steals!
Thanks for the tip on CL!
I myself have scored a few things in the dumpster....which I believe still have some of the others here flipping me that "indecent finger gesture".....haha
I wrap myself in the warmth of the love that flows around here!!!!


----------

